# Electronic Differential



## Nunkmolian (Oct 31, 2020)

Have attached useful article
I am interested to do the same


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Nunkmolian said:


> Have attached useful article
> I am interested to do the same


The article has a long and complicated way of doing basically bugger all
Look at a standard "Open" diff
Like the ones fitted to 99% of all cars on the road
It simply allows the road to do all of the work

You don't NEED any more than that


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> The article has a long and complicated way of doing basically bugger all
> Look at a standard "Open" diff
> Like the ones fitted to 99% of all cars on the road
> ...
> ...


The article deals with the specific case of in-wheel motors. A mechanical differential - of any kind - is obviously not the solution in this case; there must be some way to control the two motors. The "long and complicated" solution is simply some software. With a single motor, you indeed don't need any more than a differential, and an open diff is functional.



Duncan said:


> Look at a standard "Open" diff
> Like the ones fitted to 99% of all cars on the road
> It simply allows the road to do all of the work


I'm sure that more than 1% of vehicles on the road use some sort of mechanical "slip limiting" or otherwise not just open differential, and some of them are electronically controlled. In addition, active traction control using individual wheel braking is now normal (it became common almost 20 years ago; it is always included in electronic stability control, which has been mandatory for new cars in North America for almost a decade).

The road doesn't do any work in these systems; an open differential just applies equal torque to both wheels.


----------

